# SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?



## Jordi_Chin (23. November 2016)

*SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*

Hi,

wenn man bei den App-Infos  auf Android Smartphones nachschaut, stellt man recht schnell fest, dass viele Apps die Berechtigung "SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen" besitzen.

Was bedeutet diese Berechtigung konkret? Können diese Apps uneingeschränkt auf das Smartphone zugreifen?

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2016)

*AW: SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*

Diese Apps können dann Daten auf die microSD Speicherkarte schreiben und lesen.


----------



## Jordi_Chin (27. November 2016)

*AW: SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Diese Apps können dann Daten auf die microSD Speicherkarte schreiben und lesen.



Kann z.b. Whatsapp nur auf bestimmte Bereiche wie Fotos, Videos zugreifen? Oder ist damit ein Vollzugriff gemeint?


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2016)

*AW: SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*

Was bedeutet denn für dich "Vollzugriff"? 

Wenn whatsapp noch immer Dateien versenden kann, dann hat es (damit du sie auswählen und durchsuchen kannst) auch Zugriff auf alle möglichen Daten. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jordi_Chin (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn für dich "Vollzugriff"?
> 
> Wenn whatsapp noch immer Dateien versenden kann, dann hat es (damit du sie auswählen und durchsuchen kannst) auch Zugriff auf alle möglichen Daten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk



der Thread ist zwar schon eine Zeit aber offen, aber macht ja nix.  

Folgendes wie verhält sich Whatapp bei iOS? Kann Whatsapp dauerhaft auf Fotos des Apple Geräts zugreifen, wenn in den Einstellungen der Zugriff auf Fotos erlaubt sind?

Gruß
Jordi_Chin


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: SD-Karteninhalte ändern oder löschen - Voller Zugriff?*

Klar, wie sonst sollte der Messenger funktionieren? Sowie du in das Textfeld klickst, steht dir die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung eine Datei zu senden. Man müsste dann jedes mal wenn man einen Chat öffnet die Frage nach der Berechtigung erhalten. Und wie lange sollte die gültig sein? 60 Sekunden, eine Stunde, einen Tag?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------

